# Lap colostomy w/ mucous fistula formation but no resection?



## Leanne (Aug 16, 2013)

CPT 44144 would apply perfectly if surgeon had resected any bowel but he did not.  Only performed a diverting sigmoid colostomy and a sigmoid colon mucous fistula formation.  "Not amenable to resection at this time."

Anyone know if 44144 can still be billed if resection not performed?  Or should it just be billed as 44188, lap colostomy?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## EricaR (Aug 16, 2013)

You could append modifier 52, for reduced services.


----------

